# Son of a Fattie, Moink from Oink Q View!



## wntrlnd (Sep 5, 2010)

For my 2nd fattie, I decided to go with my local butcher's breakfast sausage instead of Jimmy Dean.  My first impression was I liked the Jimmy Dean better, but I'm going to reserve final judgement on that.








I also rolled it out in sort of a wedge, with a thinner edge for the interior.







My filling is roasted corn, thinly sliced baked potato, roasted red peppers, and three blend cheese. 







I avoided blowout this time by (A) not overfilling, and (B) increasing the amount of sausage to about a pound and a half.

Last time my weave was so weak!  Thanks to the various SMF tutorials, this time I was much happier with my effort:







a scant 5 hours later:







I'm ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille:







Boom shaka laka:







I'm freezing 2/3 of this fattie.  It will be make a nice dinner on a work night.

These are my first moinks.  I ran out of bacon and had to smoke them nekkid.  One of them had a blowout, but there were no injuries.













Sorry this is so horribly overexposed.  If this moink was a celebrity, it would be Paris Hilton.







Hope you enjoyed the fattie-view!


----------



## mrsb (Sep 5, 2010)

I never would have thought of corn in a fattie. How was it?


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 5, 2010)

i don't know how the corn worked out yet.

there wasn't enough of it in the moink to tell, and after eating half a moink and a couple hunks of keilbasa, i had no room for fattie.

my main course was beer can chicken.  the fattie was my second string.

it just sounded good to me, so i'm giving it a go


----------



## lugnutz (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice job !!  Good looking smoke ring too!   I never tried JD sausage but I did try Farmland and wow that stuff was nasty to work with even after adding a pound of fresh made sausage from my local store.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 6, 2010)

That looks so good, how could you not have room to try it? I would have had to hurt my belly just to get a taste.

 


Lugnutz said:


> Nice job !!  Good looking smoke ring too!   I never tried JD sausage but I did try Farmland and wow that stuff was nasty to work with even after adding a pound of fresh made sausage from my local store.


I have tried farmland sausage and it is fattest, bad flavor crap I ever had. Now the Jimmy Dean is almost to lean, that is if you are making sausage gravy, but works great in fatties. Jimmy Dean cooks up good and has great flavor. I made my last fatties with some Price Chopper bulk sausage from thier meat counter. It wasn't to bad, but not as good as Jimmy Dean.


----------



## meateater (Sep 6, 2010)

I've seen many a fatty and that one is superb. Haven't tried moinks yet.


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW!  I'm trying this fattie for the first time today and it's fantastic!

thank you for the feedback, MrsB!  the corn totally works!  i've got a cheesy, corny, potatoey inside some really delicious sausage.  if anything, next time i'm using more corn!

thanks, too, Lug, KC and meateater`  i very much appreciate the comments!

my initial take on the sausage was it was too mild, but i was wrong.  it's just a bit more subtle than Jimmy Dean

usually when i'm frying up sausage patties, i prefer this local sausage.  it's too lean to make sausage gravy with, though.  way leaner than Jimmy Dean

folks, i can't tell you how glad i am i found SMF!  i had never heard of fatties, moinks, ABTs or any of this stuff!

oh brave new world!


----------



## chainsaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks really good!


----------

